# Science, Concepts, and Principles of Empty Handed Combat



## dragnson (Nov 25, 2001)

*Science, Concepts, and Principles of Empty Handed Combat* is an ebook that takes reality based street self defense to a higher level.

It contains information like:

Psychology of the majority of people during stressful fighting scenarios
The true "Fighter's Attitude" and how to develop it
Fighting concepts that make it easy to apply fighting techniques without having to think consciously about it
Timing and Distance and how to use these attributes to you advantage
Easy to apply techniques that work for a multitude of attack types -- These are "Dirty Fighting" techniques
Close quarter combat -- the street fighter's combat range of choice
The four elements of a complete fighter
Unlimited power and how to develop it
Explainations of the best striking areas, how to strike them, what to strike them with, and the most common physical and mental reactions from being struck in said areas
and a whole lot more!!!!!

You can find this ebook and more at the links below.:asian:


----------

